# Ogeechee River Duck Hunting



## LipRipper45 (Nov 14, 2012)

Has anyone on here duck hunted to Ogeechee River near Statesboro? I just wanted to ask to see what the regulations were and if there were any areas where it is prohibited. Or if there were any better areas around to go.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Nov 14, 2012)

Always have good luck around rocky ford, stay out of the lakes and you will be fine


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 14, 2012)

me and my buddies have been huntin it for years since we are from around that area....unless the lakes or sloughs are marked, you can hunt them but they may be almost bone dry due to the lack of water. I personally have never seen a private lake or slough on the ogeechee but i have on the altamaha.


----------



## LipRipper45 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. what are the regs on distance from houses and ramps. and do yal normally float or sit in one spot. This is my first duck season and I am super excited so I am trying to make the best of it. Thanks again


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 14, 2012)

"I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work."
~ Thomas Alva Edison 

Go scout. Set up and try to kill some ducks. If it doesn't work. Set up somewhere else and try again. Trust me it's more gratifying if you put in some work.


----------



## Town2Small (Nov 14, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Go scout. Set up and try to kill some ducks. If it doesn't work. Set up somewhere else and try again. Trust me it's more gratifying if you put in some work.


You really should have started a lot sooner to start checking on regs and finding places to go. No one on this site is gonna tell you where to kill ducks. But to answer your question 300 feet from docks and houses. Except Lanier I think it's further on that lake. If your not working these next two mornings burn some gas and ride around in your boat in the morning and see where the ducks want to be


----------



## LipRipper45 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well like I said all i really wanted to know were the rules n regs so thanks for the help. I have done some scouting prolly not enough but I never asked anything about where to hunt specifically..


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Nov 16, 2012)

Someguys on here just jump to conclusions that your asking for the GPS cordinates to "their" hole. Good luck to ya saturday mornin!


----------



## Mars (Nov 16, 2012)

When I was in school there we hunted the Geechee some with mixed results. We always killed birds on the Canoochee. If you take Nevils-Groveland Rd until it runs into 46, take a right on 46 and there is a ramp about a mile down on your left. If you head upstream about 500 yards some powerlines cross and they always flew through there. I hope this helps and have a good season.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mars said:


> When I was in school there we hunted the Geechee some with mixed results. We always killed birds on the Canoochee. If you take Nevils-Groveland Rd until it runs into 46, take a right on 46 and there is a ramp about a mile down on your left. If you head upstream about 500 yards some powerlines cross and they always flew through there. I hope this helps and have a good season.



if you go to this spot, you better bring 10 spotlights to shine everybody off. you wont be alone, now.


----------



## Mars (Nov 16, 2012)

duckhunter2010 said:


> if you go to this spot, you better bring 10 spotlights to shine everybody off. you wont be alone, now.



We always had it to ourselves. Never saw another truck at the ramp. I guess the secret got out since I left a couple years ago.


----------



## LipRipper45 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks again guys! And mars I appreciate the help!


----------



## Mars (Nov 16, 2012)

Youre welcome and good luck


----------



## head buster (Nov 16, 2012)

Mars said:


> We always had it to ourselves. Never saw another truck at the ramp. I guess the secret got out since I left a couple years ago.



Yep secrets out now that you just put it out on the world wide web! You won't be the oly one there now. Better get there early!


----------



## chashlls150 (Nov 16, 2012)

LipRipper45 said:


> Thanks again guys! And mars I appreciate the help!



Is your avatar pic in burkhalter plantation?


----------



## Silver Bullet (Nov 16, 2012)

Wanting to hunt without knowing the regs is not the way to go.
Here are the regs:
http://www.gofishgeorgia.com/hunting/regulations

And BASIC duck hunting info:

http://www.gofishgeorgia.com/Hunting/WaterfowlOpportunities?cat=1

Good luck.
SB


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mars said:


> When I was in school there we hunted the Geechee some with mixed results. We always killed birds on the Canoochee. If you take Nevils-Groveland Rd until it runs into 46, take a right on 46 and there is a ramp about a mile down on your left. If you head upstream about 500 yards some powerlines cross and they always flew through there. I hope this helps and have a good season.



well there goes another good spot down the drain........


----------



## thar31321 (Nov 22, 2012)

If you follow those directions you be lost anyways.


----------



## HuntinJakes (Nov 22, 2012)

chashlls150 said:


> Is your avatar pic in burkhalter plantation?



Looks like Talon's Lake


----------



## LipRipper45 (Nov 26, 2012)

thar31321- your right..i looked it up on google maps n there's no water to be found at the end of those directions!


----------



## Mars (Nov 26, 2012)

LipRipper45 said:


> thar31321- your right..i looked it up on google maps n there's no water to be found at the end of those directions!



Ha yeah my bad. Like I said, Ive been gone a while. Its hwy 280 not 46. That kinda makes a difference.


----------



## mikeys250 (Nov 27, 2012)

How's the water level in the Ogeechee? I know I had to drive down into the river bed to launch about a month ago at rocky ford.


----------



## LipRipper45 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey thanks for the help anyways Mars I appreciate the effort! and mikeys250 the last time I went out about three  to four weeks ago it was still quite low at Oliver Bridge WMA but it is usually pretty low there anyways and last time I was at Rocky Ford it was real low. But we have had some rain so it may be up.


----------



## mikeys250 (Nov 29, 2012)

I just got back from rocky ford. There's barely enough water to run. Just a pain launching. Saw a little spike buck cross the river but no birds.


----------

